# Be quiet Dark Power Pro 10 und Pro 11 Kabel kompatibel?



## online (11. September 2015)

Hallo passen die Kabel vom Dark Power Pro 10 am Dark Power Pro 11?


----------



## Tischi89 (11. September 2015)

ja tun sie


----------



## keinnick (11. September 2015)

Warum fragst Du? Kam Dein P11 ohne Kabel an? 

Im Ernst: Egal ob die Kabel "passen". Nimm am besten immer die beigelegten Kabel. Da bist Du auf der sicheren Seite (Belegung, Leitungsquerschnittt etc.).


----------



## BenRo (11. September 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Kam Dein P11 ohne Kabel an?



Das olle P11 hat weniger Kabel als das P10. 
Ich selbst werd daher auch Kabel vom P10 beim P11 verwenden.


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2015)

Die sollten endlich mal die scheiß Doppelstrang Kabel für PCIe entsorgen. 
Wer hat sich den Müll eigentlich einfallen lassen?


----------



## gorgeous188 (11. September 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Die Peripheriekabel gibt es sogar zum Nachkaufen, und sind kompatibel zum L8, E9 und E10 sowie alle Dark Power ab dem P8:
> PC Zubehör POWER CABLE | S-ATA von be quiet!
> PC Zubehör POWER CABLE | Multi  von be quiet!



Wird schon langsam langweilig, das immer erzählen zu müssen.


----------



## BenRo (11. September 2015)

Leider gibt es nicht alle beiliegenden Kabel zum Nachkaufen, sondern ausschließlich diese beiden.


----------



## gorgeous188 (11. September 2015)

Nicht verstanden? Wenn diese Kabel zum Nachkaufen an allen erwähnten Netzteiln passen, dann kannst du auch deren Kabel untereinander tauschen.


----------



## BenRo (11. September 2015)

Ja, das ist klar. 
Aber es wäre trotzdem schön, wenn entweder alle Kabel zum Nachkauf angeboten würden oder dem DPP11 mehr Kabel beilägen.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2015)

Was für Kabel fehlen dir denn?


----------

